# Mangrove success



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

My oldest son was off work yesterday and went wade fishing near Pt. Lavaca without me (someone's got to pay the bills!). Caught 10+ smaller reds with this nice 23"+ for dinner.

He just loves his 8wt Mangrove. In fact he says he's going "mangroving" rather than fly fishing now.

Don't know the name of the 2/0 fly but we get them at Cabelas (I'm a fair weather tyer and dislike dealing with epoxy headed flies). They give a great silhouette in the water, cast with ease in the wind and are very weedless. We fish a lot of mixed weed and shell bottom in 1'-2' deep where Clousers and other weighted flies seem to spend too much time snagged or fouled with weeds.

Best part is seeing my son fish alone with good success.

Pete A.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mangroving*

Awesome Pete! Great post! Your pride in your son's accomplishments is no doubt a tremendous factor in his success as a fly fisherman. Kudos to you for promoting and developing this outdoor passion in your son!

God Bless Y'all!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

2x

Should be proud Pete A.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Congrats, indeed. Is that a double-headed bend-back?? Weird, but I guess it works.


----------

